# Need some Christmas Bay/ San Luis Pass help



## soberliving (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey there,

I'm new to saltwater fly fishing (I'm a mountain trout bum) and I am on my first trip in Galveston. I've gotten skunked 3 times in my life and today was one of them. I don't feel too bad, no one around caught anything except a tiny mullet.

I went around the near San Luis Pass and then tooled around Christmas bay and got nothing. Really didn't see much. No schools of bait fish or anything. I went trekking in the marshes and found a pond with lots of bait fish and something bigger chasing them. I couldn't get close enough to find out what they were, but they were aggressive. Unfortunately I couldnt stay much longer at that spot but still did not catch anything while I was there. 

Does anyone have some tips here? I'd like to get into some reds and specks but since I am a n00b to saltwater, I for sure could use some help.

Been using a 6wt and 8wt (depending on the wind) with the Kingmaster Orvis fly, some clousers, etc. The water depth is about 2-3 feet deep. 

Many thanks!


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Hard to explain everything, but the basic idea is trout generaly like drop-offs, structure and channels with some current. Younger fish feed mostly on shrimp/small baitfish and run in larger schools. As they grow they change more to a mullet/larger baitfish diet and run in smaller schools. In the Galv area with the fly it typically comes down to blind casting likely areas. 

Reds can and will be in most every part of the bay at some point, but the ones we typically chase with the fly will be in the marshes and along shallow shorelines. I hunt reds almost every day throughout the Galv bay system and I'd say 75% of the catches from my boat come from within 5 feet of a shoreline, the rest are on flats less than a foot deep.

Reds are oportunistic feeders eating most anything they find in the marsh. The majority of reds I clean will have some mixture of shrimp, crab and small baitfish. During times when a big hatch occurs they might start feeding exclusively on shrimp or baby crabs, but generally they'll still eat off menu if they get the opportunity. 

Go as shallow as you think they'll be and then know you probably aren't shallow enough. I didn't have a customer on Friday so I went for a walk exploring some ponds way into the marsh. I was further in than I honestly thought I'd find any reds this time of year, but I found them feeding in a 4" deep pond with their backs exposed under the noon sun. Dang things just don't care how hot it is. 

As far as flies, I find they're really not all that picky most days. They'll eat poppers, suspending/slow sink and bottom bumpers. I like natural colors with a small touch of flash, but that's just me. I've seen them eat some really crazy colored flies. Every now and then they get weird and refuse something that's too flashy/bright or maybe not flashy/bright enough. Watch their reaction to what you're throwing and djust accordingly. If they freak out chances are you're too flashy/bright. If they loose interest or don't seem to notice, go flashier.

IMO with reds it is more about reading their mood and proper placement/retrieve than what you're throwing. Aggressive feeders don't mind a close landing or quick retrieve. A red feeding slowly across a quiet mud flat with it's back exposed will turn inside-out if a fly splats too hard or too close. Then there's everything in-between...read them the best you can and take your best shot.


----------



## soberliving (Aug 7, 2011)

Man, that's great info. Thanks! I'll give a report tomorrow.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

So, did ya figure it out?


----------



## soberliving (Aug 7, 2011)

Nope. Went all over Christmas bay yesterday and didn't catch anything. Didn't see any signs of fish other than mullet. Sucks for sure.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Strong SW winds are not your friend. On those days you'll be better off getting way back in the marsh to duck the wind and hopefully find some reds that are busting the shorelines or cruising with their backs out. 

On these extremely windy days I've been going further into the marsh than I've ever gone. I keep finding reds further and further back. I've always found them deep into the marsh, but this year I've been exploring beyond where I thought they'd be...and there they are.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

The pass and Xmas are tough to learn and require alot of time on water. If you are in a Kayak I suggest parking on the far east road of sea isle and dropping in. If you can, download google maps to get an idea of what the area looks like. Paddle east and fish the far east shoreline of snake island cove starting in the back and working your way out to the geo tubes. The cove just to the east is Maggies and it is a consistent producer of reds and some big trout. As far as flies go, I like grizzly seaducers, chartreause and white clousers (rubber legs are a bonus) and dahlberg divers in all colors. When in Maggies, start in the back and work your way out to the mouth. Also, all of the coves east of Maggies can produce good numbers of reds, but you have to find them. Good luck.


----------

